# Vermeer Paint code numbers (yellow) tips for painting chipper please?



## summit583guy

Hey guys I want to paint my little 625 to clean it up a bit, I want to keep it vermeer yellow, my chipper has some rust on the sheet metal. My plan was to grind down those areas to bare metal and hand sand the rest with 200 grit sandpaper to just give it some texture so the primer will stick better. Prime the chipper and then paint.I have never done this before so any tips would be handy, what sort of paint and primer do i need? can i get this at home depot?

thanks guys


----------



## TREESRGOOD

You can get some DuPont Nason paint from your local Vermeer dealer and it is a single component paint that is packaged ready to spray right. (no reducer or hardener required). Or you can get it from an automotive supply store like O Reilly’s or NAPA and use DuPont code N3363 Vermeer Yellow. The automotive supply store should be able to mix up the color in any type of paint you would like to spray. Example: Enamel, urethane, ect. and as far as a primer to be used, a single component alkyd enamel would be the easiest to apply. Make sure all local, state and federal regulations are followed using the products and follow all the mixing and personal safety requirements stated on the cans of finishing material. 




summit583guy said:


> Hey guys I want to paint my little 625 to clean it up a bit, I want to keep it vermeer yellow, my chipper has some rust on the sheet metal. My plan was to grind down those areas to bare metal and hand sand the rest with 200 grit sandpaper to just give it some texture so the primer will stick better. Prime the chipper and then paint.I have never done this before so any tips would be handy, what sort of paint and primer do i need? can i get this at home depot?
> 
> thanks guys


----------

